# Unterschied CAN-Bus und Ethernet?



## java777 (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde mich sehr freuen über die erläuterung der unterschiede zwischen CAN und Ethernet.
freue mich auf infos
dank im vorraus
mfg


----------



## Navy (15. Juni 2010)

Für eine Automotive-Anwendung habe ich vor Jahren sowas ebenfalls mal benötigt:
http://www.ixxat.de/download/artikel_comparison_can_and_ethernet.pdf

Ist aber nur eine grobe Übersicht. Für Details solltest Du Dir
http://www.semiconductors.bosch.de/pdf/can2spec.pdf und die leider nicht kostenlosen IEEE 802.3-Specs ansehen.


----------

